# What's the weirdest thing you've eaten?



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Please limit it to food (don't say midget p*ssy or things like that)

I've had elk, caribou, bear, ostrich and gator. None of those are really that weird though...

So let me hear it!


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

Live octopus.
It sticks to the side of your mouth like something fierce, until you bite it of course.
Not that bad either.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

uni, sea slug, live shrimp, frog legs, curdled pig blood (on accident), and i came very close to eating balut but i almost vomited so i decided on not doing it


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

hyphen said:


> uni, sea slug, live shrimp, frog legs, curdled pig blood (on accident), and i came very close to eating balut but i almost vomited so i decided on not doing it


BALUT IS THE BEST MAN!!!!!!!!!!!! i was shoving that stuff down my throat like there was no tomorrow when i was a kid lol

probably pigs blood for me. Its no that bad tastin with a bit of rice.

o ya and midget p*ssy :rasp:


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

what's balut?

I haven't eaten anything weird that i can remember....except for midget p*ssy of course xD .


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

CichlidAddict said:


> Please limit it to food (don't say midget p*ssy or things like that)
> 
> I've had elk, caribou, bear, ostrich and gator. None of those are really that weird though...
> 
> So let me hear it!


midger p*ssy?! HAHAHAHAHAHA










i guess mine would be aligator


----------



## JCraig (Nov 9, 2006)

octupus, cow stomach lining, whole bunch of crazy stuuf but those are deffinitly on top.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

JAC said:


> what's balut?
> 
> I haven't eaten anything weird that i can remember....except for midget p*ssy of course xD .


i thinks its an asina thing but i know most philipinos eat it.

its duck egg with duck chick still inside it.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Balut


















i eat min from the egg, crack the top open pinch of salt and dirnk the 'soup'. I eat some of the duck but not all of it, my dad shoves the wole duck in his mouth and just spits out the bones


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Rattlesnake or a nightcrawler.

I'd really like to try fugu sometime.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

rocker said:


> what's balut?
> 
> I haven't eaten anything weird that i can remember....except for midget p*ssy of course xD .


i thinks its an asina thing but i know most philipinos eat it.

its duck egg with duck chick still inside it.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Balut


















i eat min from the egg, crack the top open pinch of salt and dirnk the 'soup'. I eat some of the duck but not all of it, my dad shoves the wole duck in his mouth and just spits out the bones








[/quote]

holy sh*t you win


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

croc tail, a few african animals (zebra, wildebeast, hartebeast, impala, kudu, springbok, ostitch(not wierd at all))...id say the wierdest is piranha though...its was pretty nasty.

ive eaten some other wierd sh*t, but have no clue what it actually was. in turkey i had some organ of some animal and it was really nasty (no...not THAT organ...







)

i have to add that zebra tastes f*cking amazing...its like really really good beef...but tastier.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah, thats f*cking nasty!!!^^^


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

i eat duck eggs and chicken too but i throw away the chick or let my nephews eat it lol.wierdest sh*t i prolly ate would be deer or rattlesnake.


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

rocker said:


> what's balut?
> 
> I haven't eaten anything weird that i can remember....except for midget p*ssy of course xD .


i thinks its an asina thing but i know most philipinos eat it.

its duck egg with duck chick still inside it.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Balut


















i eat min from the egg, crack the top open pinch of salt and dirnk the 'soup'. I eat some of the duck but not all of it, my dad shoves the wole duck in his mouth and just spits out the bones







[/quote]

They have chicken eggs too now, just take out the chick, put in salt and lemon and pepper, take it all down like with a shot glass.


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

hyphen said:


> uni, sea slug, live shrimp, frog legs, curdled pig blood (on accident), and i came very close to eating balut but i almost vomited so i decided on not doing it


hahahaha

Balut =p

you know that's how us jungle people do...










i guess the weirdest thing i've ever eaten would be... balut, tongue, pork's blood and...... snails (?)


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Ewww I don't think i will ever eat balut even if they pay me!

I don't really eat wierd or exotic food, I'm pretty picky with what i eat, I just keep it simple i don't even eat chicken skin ewww


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

PinKragon said:


> Ewww I don't think i will ever eat balut even if they pay me!
> 
> I don't really eat wierd or exotic food, I'm pretty picky with what i eat, I just keep it simple i don't even eat chicken skin ewww










J/K


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I would have to say Alligator.

And Seaweed


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

i've tried some caviar...it's not really unusual but it wasn't worth it for the price. I've also eaten some snails and it was good


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

tripe and alligator; nothing too strange


----------



## ripped2shreds (Apr 20, 2006)

I dont really get to eat exotic food like Balut or frog legs or anything, but I have eaten a couple hundred maggots that were all over my expired peanut brittle, 2 1/2 month old bologna sandwich with green fuzz on it, Triumph beef flavored dog food. And never puked because of it :nod: but that balut thing... ewwww


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

PinKragon said:


> Ewww I don't think i will ever eat balut even if they pay me!
> 
> I don't really eat wierd or exotic food, I'm pretty picky with what i eat, I just keep it simple i don't even eat chicken skin ewww


haha i hate chicken skin too!!!

and you Asian people are f*cking gross lol.. balut has to be the nastiest sh*t i have ever seen. is it a live duck fetus? how do you prepare it?


----------



## ronnie (Jul 21, 2005)

balut aint weird.

here we have chicken feet, big and small pig intestine.

pig ears
etc.

all goes well with some beer


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

Pickled pigs feet and headcheese are the most exotic for me.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

there use to be a restaurant near me where you could order any animal imaginable, elephant, zebra oxen, things like that


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

klear.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

RB 32 said:


> klear.


I was waiting for you to post

O.......your good


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Jim99 said:


> klear.


I was waiting for you to post

O.......your good
[/quote]
do you know what that is??


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

RB 32 said:


> klear.


I was waiting for you to post

O.......your good
[/quote]
do you know what that is??








[/quote]

sorry


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

do you know what it is jim???


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

RB 32 said:


> do you know what it is jim???


NO!!!

I even googled it









sound nasty though


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

a blended combination of everything you find in a typical refigerator, from applesauce to raw fish, plus maple syrup, toothpaste, and some other things on a bet... hand lotion on a bet, made me sicker than sh*t cause every burp tasted like girl lotion, tons of random things... i have much faith in the acid contained within.... and made some good money too...


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Jim99 said:


> do you know what it is jim???


NO!!!

I even googled it









sound nasty though
[/quote]


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

RB 32 said:


> do you know what it is jim???


NO!!!

I even googled it









sound nasty though
[/quote]








[/quote]


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Jim99 said:


> do you know what it is jim???


NO!!!

I even googled it









sound nasty though
[/quote]








[/quote]









[/quote]
you do know what it is.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

RB 32 said:


> do you know what it is jim???


NO!!!

I even googled it









sound nasty though
[/quote]








[/quote]









[/quote]
you do know what it is.








[/quote]

I have no idea what you are talkling about


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

what the hells up w/ the pigs blood why have so many of you tried it?


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Jim99 said:


> do you know what it is jim???


NO!!!

I even googled it









sound nasty though
[/quote]








[/quote]









[/quote]
you do know what it is.








[/quote]

I have no idea what you are talkling about








[/quote]
yea right


----------



## PhsycoMexi (Jul 22, 2005)

I ate a live Goldfish for $20. It didn't taste that good. I would not recommed it..


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

ok


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

I've been specifically warned not to post my experience. So i'll leave it at that.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

CichlidAddict said:


> Please limit it to food (don't say midget p*ssy or things like that)
> 
> I've had elk, caribou, bear, ostrich and gator. None of those are really that weird though...
> 
> So let me hear it!


That is so frickin weird.When I saw this thread the thread the midget thingy was the first thing that came to mind.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

deer,moose,elk,and live earth worms


----------



## po0p (Jan 2, 2007)

The venom gland, of a Naja Naja (Indian Cobra). In most of Asia and parts of India and Pakistan it's considered a delicacy, and used in alot of ceremonial events, meditation (causes mild hallucinations), and a lot of other events. 
I've also drank snake wine, or "snake juice".

In my travels I've ate alot of weird stuff. But this is probably the most memorable, and "weird".


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

cant believe a bunch of you on here eat raw duck eggs with the little bastards inside







is it that serious that we are running out of other things to eat we have to eat duck eggs


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

PinKragon said:


> Ewww I don't think i will ever eat balut even if they pay me!
> 
> I don't really eat wierd or exotic food, I'm pretty picky with what i eat, I just keep it simple i don't even eat chicken skin ewww


Same here, I'm picky as hell. But I do eat chicken.

Weirdest thing for me has been deer meat or I think they call it venison. I also had friend sauerkaut balls once.

I have had Bison which is real good.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Fry said:


> Same here, I'm picky as hell. But I do eat chicken.
> 
> Weirdest thing for me has been deer meat or I think they call it venison. I also had friend sauerkaut balls once.
> 
> I have had Bison which is real good.


I probably eat more venison than beef. It's very good when prepared right and MUCH healthier.
Bison is pretty good too.


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

all these things may not be 2 strange 2 u ppl but they certainly are 2 me, why not try a chicken parmo mmm taste lovely with a bit of garlic sauce ontop.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

/bear hart... i dont find eating elk,snail, stc weird. kindo common here..

so bear hart would win,


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

~Silly~Spy said:


> Ewww I don't think i will ever eat balut even if they pay me!
> 
> I don't really eat wierd or exotic food, I'm pretty picky with what i eat, I just keep it simple i don't even eat chicken skin ewww


haha i hate chicken skin too!!!

and you Asian people are f*cking gross lol.. balut has to be the nastiest sh*t i have ever seen. is it a live duck fetus? how do you prepare it? [/quote]

No we are not......Its fully cooked, boiled. Beats eating Rocky Mountain Oysters!


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Nothing as strange as you guys! Just gator, live earthworms and spiders (friends didnt think I'd dare to do it lol) Oh and welks which I imagine are pretty similar to snails, just saltier

Gators probably not that uncommon to most of you, but I';m sure you can imagine its not to common over here


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

Balut --> boiled duck's egg--> d' best, i eat one every freaking day.
i also had pigs blood, chicken feet (or what we call here adidas), intestines(small/large),chicken heads, dogs, cats, monkeys, wild birds... we asians love a lot of foods..


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Malok said:


> what the hells up w/ the pigs blood why have so many of you tried it?


maybe we dont wanna go to our 50 virgins and meet allah?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

fish lover said:


> Balut --> boiled duck's egg--> d' best, i eat one every freaking day.
> i also had pigs blood, chicken feet (or what we call here adidas), intestines(small/large),chicken heads, *dogs, cats*, monkeys, wild birds... we asians love a lot of foods..


wow man thats so offside its not even funny.

donald duck would be disappointed in alot of you!!!


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

its a delicacy in here... im just a hungry dude... =)


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

fish lover said:


> Balut --> boiled duck's egg--> d' best, i eat one every freaking day.
> i also had pigs blood, chicken feet (or what we call here adidas), intestines(small/large),chicken heads, dogs, cats, monkeys, wild birds... we asians love a lot of foods..


Damn dogs/cats, your on your own on that one.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

pickled mussels,raw oysters, a sea bird called tern or something like that ... It was horrible and I'm sure it was very close to seagull....








That duck egg thing.... You guys win hands down...


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

it's illegal now but before it wasn't so the last time i ate it was about 6 years ago...


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

No scots here? How about HAGGIS!?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

not so wierd but uncommon, i ate some alligator and ostretch and buffallo


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Seriously, Asians eat ANYTHING.... And that's not an exaggeration, they seriously eat ANYTHING.

The only 'weird' things I have eaten are not really weird at all - caviar, calamari, mussels, etc.... All of them are delicious.

Venison is AWESOME, and I wish I knew a way to get more of it. I don't really hunt, but I know deer hunting is HUGE here where I live, so I guess I just need to get in touch with the right people. The only times I've had it are when I get it from friends who got it from a hunter. Venison jerky = way better than beef jerky.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> No scots here? How about HAGGIS!?


Haggis is really good.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Check this out


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

fish lover said:


> Check this out


ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

rchan11 said:


> Check this out


lol thats f*cking gross. they are eating them alive...


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

ripped2shreds said:


> I dont really get to eat exotic food like Balut or frog legs or anything, but I have eaten a couple hundred maggots that were all over my expired peanut brittle, 2 1/2 month old bologna sandwich with green fuzz on it, Triumph beef flavored dog food. And never puked because of it :nod: but that balut thing... ewwww


how in the heck did you manage not to puke?! And..... wow.... what made you do it?! OR are you kidding?! =p


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

Since us asians and/or jungle people eat annnnnnnyyyyyythang.... 
maybe it means:

1) we know how to eat! since its a delicacy
2) we'll possibly live longer since we eat annnnnnnyyyyyyythang (obviously not picky with what we eat)
3) we're some down ass people

hahahahaahahahaha =p



PinKragon said:


> Check this out


ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
[/quote]

hahahahhahaha that is really f*cking cool! like seriously.... i wonder what the heck that must taste like! cool vid!


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Haven't seen anybody mention squirrel yet. Mmmm, in the fall when they've been fattening on acorns for the winter. Good fried or in stew.


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

Bawb2u said:


> Haven't seen anybody mention squirrel yet. Mmmm, in the fall when they've been fattening on acorns for the winter. Good fried or in stew.


lmao... i couldn't help but laugh at what you said...


> Good fried or in stew.


----------



## po0p (Jan 2, 2007)

Bawb2u said:


> Haven't seen anybody mention squirrel yet. Mmmm, in the fall when they've been fattening on acorns for the winter. Good fried or in stew.


Squirrel is best on the BBQ grill.... Charcoal, not that gas bullshit.

And you people say asians will eat anything? There are alot of blacks close to where I live, and they eat pigs feet... to me that's worse than monkey brains. I mean a pig, an animal that wallows in its own fecal matter, and walks around in it all day long, and they eat the FEET that walk in poo.... that's f*cking sick!


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

chicken hearts & gizzards & feet & the red soft parts of chicken face & pig's & cow's feet & face & skin & lots of different tongues & other animals hearts & venison & frog legs & cow stomach & liver (yuck) & wild birds & black pudding & foie gras & intensines & esophoghus & trachea & nerves & tendons & ligaments & cartilage & bird bones & alligator & sea snails & land snails. And I think that's about it. The only thing on that list I don't like is liver.

Either way, none of it holds a candle to half developed ducks still in eggs or dogs & cats!!! GRRRRRRRROOOOOOOSSSSS!!!


----------



## ripped2shreds (Apr 20, 2006)

Jiam Ji Girl said:


> I dont really get to eat exotic food like Balut or frog legs or anything, but I have eaten a couple hundred maggots that were all over my expired peanut brittle, 2 1/2 month old bologna sandwich with green fuzz on it, Triumph beef flavored dog food. And never puked because of it :nod: but that balut thing... ewwww


how in the heck did you manage not to puke?! And..... wow.... what made you do it?! OR are you kidding?! =p
[/quote]
No im dead serious about this. It was an accident the first 2 times... first time I was eating peanut brittle for 15 mins before I looked at the (then) empty bottom of the box and there were about 150 or 200 maggots crawling around and they were on my hands. For the sandwich it was in my locker and I grabbed it by accident thinking it was my lunch for the day. I knew that i hadnt eatn lunch one day mor ethen 2 months prior but thought that the sandwich was thrown out or lost or something. Well, I grabbed the old sandwhich and thought it tasted kinda weird but I was starving so I ate it anyways. U know how bologna sometimes has a weird green tint to it? I thought some of it got onto the toast also... These two times I had already almost finished the food and therefore I didnt care cuz I was already almost done (although I didnt eat any more of it) The last time I was just starving at work (the animal hospital) and took a dare to eat 2/3 a can. Cuz I was hungry it didnt really bother me all that much. It didnt taste like much of anything actually.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I would have to say that would have to be muktuk for me!!!









Muktuk is the Inupiaq Eskimo word for the traditional meal of whale skin and blubber. In the Siberian Yup'ik language of St. Lawrence Island, Alaska, this same food is called Mungtuk. It is most often made from the skin and blubber of the bowhead whale, which has been hunted for subsistence throughout the northern Bering Sea for centuries. Amongst the Inuit of the Canadian Eastern Arctic this same food is called Muktaaq and may originate from Narwhal, Beluga or Bowhead whale. Usually eaten raw, it is occasionally finely diced, breaded, deep fried and served with soy sauce.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

ripped2shreds said:


> I dont really get to eat exotic food like Balut or frog legs or anything, but I have eaten a couple hundred maggots that were all over my expired peanut brittle, 2 1/2 month old bologna sandwich with green fuzz on it, Triumph beef flavored dog food. And never puked because of it :nod: but that balut thing... ewwww


how in the heck did you manage not to puke?! And..... wow.... what made you do it?! OR are you kidding?! =p
[/quote]
No im dead serious about this. It was an accident the first 2 times... first time I was eating peanut brittle for 15 mins before I looked at the (then) empty bottom of the box and there were about 150 or 200 maggots crawling around and they were on my hands. For the sandwich it was in my locker and I grabbed it by accident thinking it was my lunch for the day. I knew that i hadnt eatn lunch one day mor ethen 2 months prior but thought that the sandwich was thrown out or lost or something. Well, I grabbed the old sandwhich and thought it tasted kinda weird but I was starving so I ate it anyways. U know how bologna sometimes has a weird green tint to it? I thought some of it got onto the toast also... These two times I had already almost finished the food and therefore I didnt care cuz I was already almost done (although I didnt eat any more of it) The last time I was just starving at work (the animal hospital) and took a dare to eat 2/3 a can. Cuz I was hungry it didnt really bother me all that much. It didnt taste like much of anything actually.
[/quote]

Although this is gross is not as gross as the balut thing though! or dogs


----------



## ripped2shreds (Apr 20, 2006)

PinKragon said:


> I dont really get to eat exotic food like Balut or frog legs or anything, but I have eaten a couple hundred maggots that were all over my expired peanut brittle, 2 1/2 month old bologna sandwich with green fuzz on it, Triumph beef flavored dog food. And never puked because of it :nod: but that balut thing... ewwww


how in the heck did you manage not to puke?! And..... wow.... what made you do it?! OR are you kidding?! =p
[/quote]
No im dead serious about this. It was an accident the first 2 times... first time I was eating peanut brittle for 15 mins before I looked at the (then) empty bottom of the box and there were about 150 or 200 maggots crawling around and they were on my hands. For the sandwich it was in my locker and I grabbed it by accident thinking it was my lunch for the day. I knew that i hadnt eatn lunch one day mor ethen 2 months prior but thought that the sandwich was thrown out or lost or something. Well, I grabbed the old sandwhich and thought it tasted kinda weird but I was starving so I ate it anyways. U know how bologna sometimes has a weird green tint to it? I thought some of it got onto the toast also... These two times I had already almost finished the food and therefore I didnt care cuz I was already almost done (although I didnt eat any more of it) The last time I was just starving at work (the animal hospital) and took a dare to eat 2/3 a can. Cuz I was hungry it didnt really bother me all that much. It didnt taste like much of anything actually.
[/quote]

Although this is gross is not as gross as the balut thing though! or dogs








[/quote]
agreed. I cant believe people eat that balut.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

I have eaten chicken feet/pigs feet/moose nose/cow,deer,and beef tounge/alligator/muskrat/duck eggs(cooked)/various insects/bear(chewed but didn't swallow)and I ate 2 of the Paua pictured below.tasted like chicken gizzards I would have been gagging on a third.


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

we asians dont eat ANYTHING , some of our foods/delicacies might be a little gross to you but not to us because as i said it depends on the culture one is brought in... =)

maybe i got to far with that dog/cat thing but it really happens here..


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

bulls balls AKA rocky mt. oysters wernt to bad if cooked right
frog legs, water buff. and many differant typs of upland game.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

fish lover said:


> *we asians dont eat ANYTHING * , some of our foods/delicacies might be a little gross to you but not to us because as i said it depends on the culture one is brought in... =)
> 
> maybe i got to far with that dog/cat thing but it really happens here..


I know!...u guys eat EVERYTHING!!!

:rasp:


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

For a pitiful amount of money I ate a live wood spider that was about the size of my thumbnail. Bastard has some hairy legs too.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i ate calamari the other week well i bought it for my rhom but i had the munchies,,,, anyways it tasted like crap----> potato chippy;;; there must be a better way to serve it up??? do tell.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

cueball said:


> i ate calamari the other week well i bought it for my rhom but i had the munchies,,,, anyways it tasted like crap----> potato chippy;;; there must be a better way to serve it up??? do tell.


It has to be cooked for 30 seconds or 30 minutes.no in between.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Jiam Ji Girl said:


> Balut =p
> 
> you know that's how us jungle people do...


I legit threw up a little bit in my own mouth when i saw people eating those on fear factor...seriously nasty

Iv got a weak stomach so nothing unusual for me..

Swordfish
Shark steaks
squid
octapuss
my girls pu...nevermind


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

Devon Amazon said:


> Balut =p
> 
> you know that's how us jungle people do...


I legit threw up a little bit in my own mouth when i saw people eating those on fear factor...seriously nasty

Iv got a weak stomach so nothing unusual for me..

Swordfish
Shark steaks
squid
octapuss
my girls pu...nevermind








[/quote]
wuz balut sounds good realy


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

unborn ducks


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

f**k off,,! if u aint bull shitin ware do you buy somthin like that?


----------



## Linford (Oct 26, 2006)

Ate raw chicken for a dare (young age), realised it could kill me afterwards, throw it all back up (I can sick on command) and went to hospital for 3 days and 2 nights feeling like hell. I also had my tonsils out before that incident causing me to have a dodgy stomach, so any nasty bug or infection destroyed my throat and stomach badly!


----------



## PiranhaMaster326 (Feb 15, 2006)

you guys are lucky you didnt have my mother as a parent. when we lived in germany she always cooked things like calf brain and tripe(stomach) ill tell ya what, ive yet to find a good way to make either one palatable lol


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

PiranhaMaster326 said:


> you guys are lucky you didnt have my mother as a parent. when we lived in germany she always cooked things like *calf brain and tripe(stomach)* ill tell ya what, ive yet to find a good way to make either one palatable lol


Its good for what ails ya


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I did eat raw chicken fingers once. Sick for 3 days but I did get a free sundae out of it. This was when I was at Disney World when I was about 8 and I started eating this chicken finger, I was like "this tastes kinda weird." Looked at the chicken finger and it was completely raw.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

cueball said:


> i ate calamari the other week well i bought it for my rhom but i had the munchies,,,, anyways it tasted like crap----> potato chippy;;; there must be a better way to serve it up??? do tell.


If you had calamari and it tasted nasty then it was definitely done by a bad cook. Couplf of ways to make it - can cover in flour & fry it, or can dip in eggs that have salt & pepper in them & cover in seasoned breadcrumbs & deep fry - that should taste awesomely. If still not then maybe you just don't like it, but calamari is one of the tastiest food in the world...


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> I did eat raw chicken fingers once. Sick for 3 days but I did get a free sundae out of it. This was when I was at Disney World when I was about 8 and I started eating this chicken finger, I was like "this tastes kinda weird." Looked at the chicken finger and it was completely raw.


dude, you could have sued the ass off of Disney World...

"Disney World intentionally poisons children!!!" would be the newspaper headline...


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

when i was a kid i used to love cow brian with rice...not so much anymore








 this whole thread seems ot be revolving aorund balut

try it for yourself it aint as 'gross' without the chick


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

what about those 10,000 year old eggs or whatever they're called. when they're left in the ground to ferment...then eaten....that sh*t looks nasty


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Puff said:


> what about those 10,000 year old eggs or whatever they're called. when they're left in the ground to ferment...then eaten....that sh*t looks nasty


they have that stuff in moon cakes.


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

no polish people on here? bloodsoup is pretty nasty. my dad loves peanutbutter mayo and cheese sandwich. but as for me i had bleach once no joke. when i was younger i was at my uncles house and was thirsty and i seen this bottle by the glasses on the fridge and it looked like lemonade and the bottle my aunt had it in said lemonade on it. so i poured me a glass and took a gulp then i started throwing up everywhere. had to call poison controll they said i couldnt eat for 2 hrs. but with my luck my uncle showes up with burger king a few mins later. so i had to wait. my breath must have smelled like bleach for a week. my aunt still keeps her bleach in the same bottle also. so now when ever i am over there i ask what stuff is before i drink it so stuff like that doesnt happen again. i also ate weed killer before when i was like 7. that stuff as i remember didnt taste to good and ended up in the e.r.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Puff said:


> I did eat raw chicken fingers once. Sick for 3 days but I did get a free sundae out of it. This was when I was at Disney World when I was about 8 and I started eating this chicken finger, I was like "this tastes kinda weird." Looked at the chicken finger and it was completely raw.


dude, you could have sued the ass off of Disney World...

"Disney World intentionally poisons children!!!" would be the newspaper headline...
[/quote]

sh*t trust me I've had plenty of times I could have sued some company and been rich. I had an entire airline sized pot of coffee spilled on me on a flight from Cincinnati to Los Angeles. 1st, 2nd, and 3rd degree burns all over my lap (luckily it missed my crotch). But anyways, this was about 90 minutes into the flight which is about 4 - 4.5 hours long. Top it off, there was no extra seats on the flight so I had to sit the entire time in that coffee soaked seat. I did get money for college though, nothing much. But what tops it off, if you remember that old lady that sued McDonalds for the coffee split on her lap and she got like 4 million, well that was 1 cup and she could get out of that seat. I had to sit there in teh same seat for like 3 hours why no medical help was on flight, had to wait to get to the airport where a doctor met us. Then think of the size of a airline coffee pot vs 1 cup of coffee. If one cup was worth 4 million, imagine an entire huge pot of coffee plus 3 hours in the same seat.







But at least I got money for college!


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

Linford said:


> I can sick on command


I command thee to chunder









When young apparently I was a bit partial to the odd snail or two.

I also ate a dark green Ford Anglia once.

The only odd thing I've eaten apart from Lychees and other "normal" foods since leaving school was an eighth once, though not from choice.


----------

